# Double Hung tilt Vinyl Window - What is broken and who can fix it?



## CubsWin (Dec 28, 2007)

We are in the process of selling our house and I went through the entire house cleaning all the vinyl windows inside and out (which I admittedly haven't done in quite a long time). The windows are in relatively good overall condition and are 11-12 years old.

When tilting the windows in, I seem to have broken the same part in 2 of the windows, but I'm not sure exactly what it is that I broke and how easily it can be replaced (or even who to contact to fix them). The tilt latches on the top of window are fine, but it is whatever holds the bottom of the window in the frame that I think is broken. Some internet searches lead me to believe that it may be the pivot bar, balance shoe, or both? One of the windows is now extremely difficult to open or close. The other one can still be opened and closed, but it is very noticeable that the bottom part of the window is only being held into the track on 1 side.

I'm not sure how to identify the window manufacturer, so if this is a pivot bar or balance shoe issue, who should I contact to repair it? Are those pretty standard parts or will it require knowing the manufacturer to get the appropriate replacement parts?

We have a potential contract with a buyer who is getting an FHA loan, so my worry is that the FHA inspection will fail because of these 2 windows. Can anyone advise what this problem sounds like and how I should go about getting it fixed? Thanks!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Sorry but my crystal ball is broken. Is there a picture that was supposed to be attached to your post?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Picture will help here and these guys are break for parts:

http://www.blainewindow.com/index.php


----------



## CubsWin (Dec 28, 2007)

Here is a picture from inside one of the window tracks. The other window is so difficult to open that I don't even want to mess with it right now, but I imagine it is a similar problem.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Balance shoe/clutch assembly. All serviceable.


----------



## CubsWin (Dec 28, 2007)

Windows on Wash said:


> Balance shoe/clutch assembly. All serviceable.


How do I determine the correct parts to order (or who to contact for service)? I found these stickers on my windows, but I haven't been able to track down a manufacturer based on any of this info.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Give the information to one of the various companies online that sell replacement parts. Or disclose to the buyer that there are issues with the windows. They do appear to be "Off the shelf" windows.

As for the FHA inspection. They will not even bother writing them up. All they will care about is if the doors open and close, there is hot water, no wiring issues, gfci outlets or breakers for the appropriate areas, roof does not look like it is going to collapse.

FHA inspections are not as bad as you think. We had Post to Pillar do our home inspection. It was actually more of a joke than anything. If it was a real inspection. A lot more problems would have been found, that I found shortly moving in.

The only major thing with our place, was that the house still had a fuse panel. Replacement by the seller. Was the only contingency that my wife made when she signed the purchase agreement.

Swisco.com has a lot of parts. Try them. http://www.swisco.com/cl/Tilt-Window-Replacement-Pivot-Lock-Shoes


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey Cubby, 
Did the windows work fine before you tilted them in to wash? That round metal piece that has the slot shaped opening in it holds the pin that sticks out of the lower corner of the window. When you tilt the window in and lower it so it is about 90 degrees from its normal position, that metal piece locks itself in the channel so you can lift the window all the way out if you want. When you go to put the sash back in, you have to be careful and gently insert the pins back into the slots on the metal pieces. Once both pins are in, you raise pivot the sash back up and snap the little catches on the upper part of the sash back in and you should be back to where you started and the window should move up and down nicely. What happens many times is one of the pins doesn't end up in the slot so when you raise the window into place, only one spring balance is engaged, causing the window to bind up in the track. Just a thought before you order new parts.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## CubsWin (Dec 28, 2007)

gregzoll said:


> FHA inspections are not as bad as you think. We had Post to Pillar do our home inspection. It was actually more of a joke than anything. If it was a real inspection. A lot more problems would have been found, that I found shortly moving in.


That makes me feel a little better. I still would like to get the windows fixed for them though, since it seems like a relatively easy fix if I can find the right parts. I need to get over this conscience thing that has me wanting to leave the new owners with everything in perfect working order.



firehawkmph said:


> Did the windows work fine before you tilted them in to wash?


They did, but if you look closely at the picture it is the round metal piece that is broken. The other window looks the same way. I'm not sure why 2 of them broke at the same time, but as I mentioned I hadn't tilted them in years so I guess it was just age. There are cutouts at the top of the track, so if I knew what shoe assembly to order it seems very straightforward to just slide the old shoe out and replace it with a new one.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Call Swisco, or send them an email with the same photos you posted on here, and description. They helped me out, when I was trying to find parts for one of my windows.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

firehawkmph said:


> Hey Cubby,
> Did the windows work fine before you tilted them in to wash? That round metal piece that has the slot shaped opening in it holds the pin that sticks out of the lower corner of the window. When you tilt the window in and lower it so it is about 90 degrees from its normal position, that metal piece locks itself in the channel so you can lift the window all the way out if you want. When you go to put the sash back in, you have to be careful and gently insert the pins back into the slots on the metal pieces. Once both pins are in, you raise pivot the sash back up and snap the little catches on the upper part of the sash back in and you should be back to where you started and the window should move up and down nicely. What happens many times is one of the pins doesn't end up in the slot so when you raise the window into place, only one spring balance is engaged, causing the window to bind up in the track. Just a thought before you order new parts.
> Mike Hawkins


+1

I see where the parts are broken but this is the number 1 user error that we see by customers.

They may still work, even though the ears on the shoe are busted.


----------



## CubsWin (Dec 28, 2007)

Well, the good news is that I believe Swisco has identified the proper part for me. The bad news is that I didn't realize the shoe is connected to another piece above by some sort of metal coil. Not only that, there is an exposed screw that prevents me from sliding up to the cutout, so I think the only way out is a jamb spreader (which of course I don't have). I thought I could fix this myself, but it may be time to start calling around.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Those Springs can break also. I have an issue with the window in our Kitchen, that the top Shoe broke. So the spring bar will drop out of the bottom every time you raise the window.

I have gotten to were, when I raise the window. I just raise the window and push the tension bar up to keep the window from tilting in the track.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If you have a heat gun, you can do it.

Feel free to PM me and I can walk you through it.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Wash. I found out that even though I gave the proper dimensions on those stops I ordered for my window. I ended up with either the caps being off, or the spring needs to be replaced.

On mine, like the OP. He may be in the same boat I am. Probably easier to just replace the window, then end up finding out that you get the wrong parts, or it costs more for fixing the broken ones.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

A POSSIBILITY is as follows. Flat blade screwdriver, stick it in that slot, hold it HARD and turn it a bit. Brake should release and you can slide that stop up a bit and then turn it back to reset the brake. Same on the other side.then set that window again and give it a whack downward with your hand before tilting it in. Sometimes, that bottom piece gets of close to the bottom for everything to engage properly.

Ron


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

May not work here though because the shoe is busted up a bit.

I am sure he can get it unlocked but whether the pivot pin will engage the show is another question.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

That being why the word possibility was in all caps. That said, that slot needs to be almost straight up and down for the thing to engage properly.....and it isn't. Worth a shot. Oddly enough just used that trick on 4 separate windows in a Habitat house I'm working on and had success but ALSO suggested that it might be best if the windows weren't tilted out anymore! Ron


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

The parts should not be that hard to locate. Blaine Hardware has some obscure stuff and I have sent clients to them to repair a bunch of stuff and they are great.


----------

